# pullman



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

So I've started to pick up some pieces. The plan is an industrial/manufacturing layout with a passenger service to simulate in the broadest possible terms a scene from my town, Grand Rapids. I wanted to use new haven cars because they are a bit shorter, but found a nice (dirty) collection of pullman cars.

The question is how large a radius do you need to have these cars look decent enough? What engine "typically" pulled these in Flyer sets? Did Flyer have different radius track for these or was that left to each RR to fudge the track as needed?

I found two 652's, one red, one green, and a red 653. The three are much too long to run together for my purposes, but should display nice.

Thanks for your time.

Jim


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Jim,
Hi, I have some of those AF 652,653,654 Pullman cars. Mine are all in the Tuscan color, and they run fine on the standard AF track, which I think is a 19" radius. Others will tell us if I am right on that. I have run these cars behind my K5, and Alco Santa Fe diesels. I think original flyer sets were available with those passenger cars and either of the two locomotives I mentioned and maybe even the 4-8-4 Northerns.
Welcome to the forum,
George


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks George. I figured they would get around the 19" radius but I was thinking they might look out of place "cutting the corners". I need to find some more track so i can judge how they look I guess. 

The 4-8-4 is a bit out of my price range. 
Those buggers are expensive.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The engine numbers that pulled these cars are as follows....321,322,322AC,332DC. Not knowing your budget, the 322's are relatively inexpensive, next to the 332. I picked up a very nice one at a train show last year for $100 bucks, smoke in tender.Hope this helps...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> Thanks George. I figured they would get around the 19" radius but I was thinking they might look out of place "cutting the corners". I need to find some more track so i can judge how they look I guess.
> 
> The 4-8-4 is a bit out of my price range.
> Those buggers are expensive.


I saw several 4-8-4's at a train show Sunday, and for a K335 the price was $500 bucks. A 336, new, never ran, still in the wrapper, went for well over $1000. I've seen the seller at many train shows, and his stuff is museum quality, and ALL OF HIS STUFF, is NEW, NOS, and NEVER SEEN A RAIL. His prices are at the UPPER end......


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

New Guy --

Just to let you know if you didn't, there is some larger radius curve sections available out there (no longer manufactured) that have a 27" radius (if I am correct on that dimension). Some hobby stores have it yet -- Portlines, for one, where I bought it -- here is a link to their website -- http://www.portlines.com/ -- scroll all the way down to "III. Inventory" on the LH side of the page and pick "Track Options'. There you will find several including the larger radius curve track and others. This might help that old girl traverse the corners more elegantly. Would sure like to see photos of your stuff. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> The engine numbers that pulled these cars are as follows....321,322,322AC,332DC. Not knowing your budget, the 322's are relatively inexpensive, next to the 332. I picked up a very nice one at a train show last year for $100 bucks, smoke in tender.Hope this helps...


Thanks. I've been looking for a nice 322. I like the SIT version best, and have been trying to find a decent one. 



Nuttin But Flyer said:


> New Guy --
> 
> Just to let you know if you didn't, there is some larger radius curve sections available out there (no longer manufactured) that have a 27" radius...


Thanks for the link. I wasn't aware that there was a larger radius curve. I think I'll lay out an arch in both 19 and 27 and measure how far over the tracks the pullman would run. It's measured to the inside rail correct?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> Thanks. I've been looking for a nice 322. I like the SIT version best, and have been trying to find a decent one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. I wasn't aware that there was a larger radius curve. I think I'll lay out an arch in both 19 and 27 and measure how far over the tracks the pullman would run. It's measured to the inside rail correct?


K-line made the larger curves, and some distributors still have the 3' sections of straight.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Jim,
I agree with the other posters, the 27" are available, and would look sweet if you have the room on your layout. But when these cars were new the only track available was the stadard AF 19'S, these cars do track fine on that track.
The 27'S come up on eBay sometimes, and I think if you buy a dozen from Portlines, they are $3.00 each, if I remember correctly. I keep looking at it and would like to switch over to the bigger radius on my next layout but $$$ will need to be spent, becasue I would also have to buy thenew rubber roadbed to go with it.
Lots of the Hudsons show up on eBay too, there are probably 50 of them today, with prices all over the place. 
Good luck with the search,
George


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

FlyerNut
I think I saw the same folks at the show in Mass, a couple weeks ago, they are from West Hartford Ct, and advertise in S gaugian. They have as you said an incredible invontory of brand new in the box stuff. I could spend a few bucks there and walk out with a smile.

George


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

New Guy -- I am not sure where the dimension is determined. I only know that the original curve sections were 19" and the larger sections are 27". However, I have an original Pikemaster Kit from Flyer that contains a plastic templete for assisting in laying out Flyer track at a scale of 1" = 1'-0". When using this template, I have always drawn my rail plans in a single line. It is my assumption, however correct, that it is measured to the centerline between the two rails. I could be wrong on that and hope someone with more knowledge can chime in to correct me or confirm that. 

One thing that has arisen as an issue for me while writing this for you. What is the minimum distance to use between parallel tracks for standard Flyer track? I have some rolling stock that is short wheelbase. But I hope to eventually obtain some much longer rolling stock -- passenger coaches, crane cars, etc. Also, some locos have the tendancy to "protrude" outside the boundary of the rails as they traverse around corners. If one of those passenger cars was travellng on the outside curve track as a loco was travelling on the inside curve track, I would not want to have a collision between them. Using the difference between the different radius curve sections (19"R and 27"R) would give about 7"-8" which seems much too wide. Does anyone know what is an acceptable width between Flyer track to avoid this situation?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> FlyerNut
> I think I saw the same folks at the show in Mass, a couple weeks ago, they are from West Hartford Ct, and advertise in S gaugian. They have as you said an incredible invontory of brand new in the box stuff. I could spend a few bucks there and walk out with a smile.
> 
> George


Man, you're right!! His stuff is amazing!! But there's NO WAY I could afford, or want to spend that kind of money on a TOY that was meant for children.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Interestingly Lionel included a circle of the 54" diameter track in the boxed Christmas set No. 6-49621. 
Tom


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Minimum distance for straight tracks running parallel to one another is 5" center-to-center. This is based on the AF switches. You can cut down a switch and get 3" center-to-center though. I have a thread on that (with pics) you can search for.

With the 5" distance you can easily use a selection of straights and the wider curve track to maintain about that distance in the curves. I've never tried making a curve with the 3" distance though, but I'm almost sure it's too close.

Charles.


----------

